# [Pidgin] Compilation impossible

## Animatrix

Salut à tous !!!

Je tente en vain d'essayer de compiler Pidgin, je tombe sur cette erreur :

```
make[6]: entrant dans le répertoire « /var/tmp/portage/net-im/pidgin-2.0.1/work/pidgin-2.0.1/libpurple/plugins/perl/common »

rm -f blib/arch/auto/Purple/Purple.so

i386-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -shared -L/usr/local/lib Account.o AccountOpts.o BuddyIcon.o BuddyList.o Cipher.o Cmds.o Connection.o Conversation.o Core.o Debug.o FT.o ImgStore.o Log.o Network.o Notify.o Plugin.o PluginPref.o Pounce.o Prefs.o Privacy.o Proxy.o Prpl.o Purple.o Request.o Roomlist.o SSLConn.o SavedStatuses.o Server.o Signal.o Sound.o Status.o Stringref.o Util.o XMLNode.o  -o blib/arch/auto/Purple/Purple.so         \

                \

          

[b]gcc-config error: Could not run/locate "i386-pc-linux-gnu-gcc"[/b]

make[6]: *** [blib/arch/auto/Purple/Purple.so] Erreur 1

```

Savez-vous que faire ?

----------

## davidou2a

check tes useflags, je crois qu il te faut perl !!! ah oui et pour info si tu veux le support MSN ou d autres (je sais plus lequels) faut le preciser en tant qu useflags... emerge -va pidgin pour en savoir plus  :Smile: 

----------

## CryoGen

gcc-config ?

----------

## Animatrix

dev-lang/perl est déjà installé

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

> gcc-config ?

 Je tombe la dessus :

```
animatrix@localhost ~ $ gcc-config 

Usage: gcc-config [options] [CC Profile]

Change the current cc/gcc profile, or give info about profiles.

Options:

  -O, --use-old              Use the old profile if one was selected.

  -f, --force                Make sure all config files are regenerated.

  -P, --use-portage-chost    Only set to given profile if its CHOST is the 

                             same as that set for portage in /etc/make.conf

                             (or one of other portage config files...).

  -c, --get-current-profile  Print current used gcc profile.

  -l, --list-profiles        Print a list of available profiles.

  -S, --split-profile        Split profiles into their components

  -E, --print-environ        Print environment that can be used to setup the

                             current gcc profile, or a specified one.

  -B, --get-bin-path         Print path where binaries of the given/current

                             profile are located.

  -L, --get-lib-path         Print path where libraries of the given/current

                             profile are located.

  -X, --get-stdcxx-incdir    Print path where g++ include files of the

                             given/current profile are located.

Profile names are of the form:  <CHOST>-<gcc version>

For example:                    i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.2.1
```

Il me manque des arguments

Sinon, avec -c, ca donne :

```
animatrix@localhost ~ $ gcc-config -c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.2
```

La solution (temporaire est de compiler avec -perl)

----------

## Mickael

fait voir un man perl-cleaner, et tu verras qu'il est nécessaire de faire certaines re-compilation après une mise à jour de perl.

----------

## skndo

Hélo,

J'ai déjà eu des problèmes pour tout ce quiétait lié avec perl lors d'une install de gentoo (avec le même cd et la même méthode qu'auparavant, à savoir un Gentoo 2005 livecd :p ). J'ai été vraiment surpris puisque j'avais des paquets installés dont il fallait télécharger les sources pour réinstaller (et non pas mettre à jour, cherchez l'erreur...). Un ptit coup de emerge -e system et tout est rentré dans l'ordre  :Wink: 

----------

## Madtree

'lut.

J'ai eu le droit a des erreurs similaires y'a quelques temps quand j'ai changé de CHOST. J'ai reussi à résoudre ce problème en recompilant perl (ça evite de faire un "emerge -e system" complet  :Smile: ).

Je ne suis pas sûr de ce que j'avance, mais ca pourrait être du à un conflit/incompatibilité entre le CHOST utilisé pour compiler perl, et le CHOST que tu utilises actuellement.

----------

## skndo

@Madtree: la solution que je propose est une solution de feignasse, j'avoue qu'un emerge -e system juste pour perl est un peu porc mais plusieurs paquets semblaient être fautifs, pas seulement ceux liés à perl, et je n'avais pas le temps de m'attarder à les chercher  :Wink: 

----------

## xyceln

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Truc un peu hallucinant dans le dernier Changelog (le gras est de moi) :
> 
> Citation:
> ...

 

http://www.slackfr.org/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=864

pidgim c'est le mal :p

----------

## Mickael

Bon je viens de l'installer sans problème. As-tu recompilé tout les modules and Co de perl avec la commande que je t'ai filé?

 *Quote:*   

> We strongly recommend that you backup your ~/.gaim directory
> 
>  * before running Pidgin for the first time. Things you should be
> 
>  * on the lookout for include problems with preferences being lost
> ...

  Vous êtes prévenus  :Wink: 

----------

## kernelsensei

bizarre, il essaye d'utiliser i386-pc-linux-gnu-gcc alors que t'as le 686 d'installé.

Tu peux nous donner la sortie de emerge --info et ton make.conf ?

----------

## Animatrix

```
animatrix@localhost ~ $ emerge --info

Portage 2.1.2.7 (default-linux/x86/2007.0/desktop, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.5-r2, 2.6.21-suspend2-r5 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.21-suspend2-r5 i686 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU T7200 @ 2.00GHz

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.10

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 27 May 2007 10:00:01 +0000

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.32

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.17

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.16

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.23b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.21

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LINGUAS="fr fr_FR"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/layman/gnome-experimental /usr/portage/local/layman/gentopia /usr/portage/local/layman/sunrise /usr/portage/local/layman/xeffects /usr/portage/local/layman/enlightenment /usr/portage/local /usr/portage/local/layman/xeffects-experimental"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac aalib acl acpi additions alsa amr arts bash-completion beagle berkdb bitmap-fonts bluetooth cairo cdda cdio cdparanoia cdr clamav cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dri dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode esd evo exif fam ffmpeg firefox fortran fr fr_FR freetype gdbm gif gimp glib glitz gmedia gnome gnutls gphoto2 gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 hal iconv inotify ipv6 isdnlog java jpeg kde kerberos kickoff ldap libg++ libnotify lm_sensors mad midi mikmod mng mono mp3 mpeg mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin nvidia ogg openal opengl openmp oss pam pascal pcre pdf perl png pppd python qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime readline real reflection sdl session spell spl ssl svg symlink tcpd tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode usb vditool vidcap vorbis win32codecs x86 xcomposite xml xorg xscreensaver xv zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="fr fr_FR" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

animatrix@localhost ~ $ cat /etc/make.conf

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example

#CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CFLAGS="-march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

USE="usb a52 additions vditool pascal gimp inotify aac aalib acpi amr arts bash-completion beagle bluetooth cairo cdparanoia cdda cdio clamav cdr cli crypt cups dbus dvd dvdr dvdread exif ffmpeg java fam firefox fortran fr fr_FR freetype gdbm gif gmedia glib glitz gnome gnutls gtk2 gphoto2 gpm -gps gstreamer hal kickoff libnotify lm_sensors mng mono multilib nptl nls nsplugin nvidia openal pdf png qt3support unicode real symlink svg tiff truetype vidcap vorbis win32codecs xcomposite xscreensaver"

LINGUAS="fr fr_FR"

ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse synaptics"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/"

#SANE_BACKENDS="u12"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"

source /usr/portage/local/layman/make.conf

FEATURES="parallel-fetch"
```

A noter que le use perl n'est pas mis dans mon make.conf.

J'avais également le même problème avec Gaim, donc le problème persiste.

A savoir, que j'ai fais une nouvelle install il y a 1mois et demi

Et que sur un autre pc j'ai la même erreur, mais l'installe est plus vieille.

Je vais qd même essayer la commande pour perl, même si la compile passe qd meme

----------

## skndo

 *kernelsensei wrote:*   

> bizarre, il essaye d'utiliser i386-pc-linux-gnu-gcc alors que t'as le 686 d'installé.

 

J'avais le même problème avec mon install. Je sais pas si j'étais un peu parano mais j'avais l'impression que j'avais "hérité" de certains outils du livecd (possible ?)

----------

## Mickael

EDIT 2 : HOWTO 'Could not run/locate "i386-pc-linux-gnu-gcc"  :Cool: 

Bon fait voir un gcc-config -l s'il te plaît. Et suivant ta réponse on avisera avec un petit fix_libtool_files.sh. D'après la documentation on a ceci :

 *Quote:*   

> Attention : Notez bien que la mise à jour de GCC-3.4 (ou 3.3) vers GCC-4.1 (ou plus) nécessite de suivre les instructions générales de mise à jour, puisque GCC-3.4 et GCC-4.1 n'utilisent que des ABI très légèrement différentes. 

 

suivie de :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> emerge -uav gcc
> 
> (Veuillez remplacer « i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.1 » par votre paramètre
> ...

 

Donc nous on va se contenter de gcc-config et ensuite suivant le résultat, on va faire mumuse avec le fix_libtool. OK?

EDIT : un emerge -e system / world ne sert à rien, enfin si, mais c'est prendre un tank pour tuer une mouche. Au pire on recompilera uniquement la toolchain (glibc, gcc, binutils etc).

----------

## Animatrix

Le gcc-config, je le donne plus haut.

Merci pour les infos.

----------

